# Από το e-mail στο ιμέιλ



## kapa18 (Mar 10, 2008)

από τη στήλη _Ιντερμέδιο_ του Ανδρέα Παππά
ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗ - 07/03/2008

Καθημερινά διαπιστώνω πως όλο και περισσότερο το e-mail τείνει να γίνει αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ζωής μας. Ακόμα κι εγώ, αν και «ηλεκτρονικά αναλφάβητος», έχω βρει τρόπο ώστε να λαμβάνω και να στέλνω e-mail, είτε αυτά αφορούν ειδοποιήσεις, μηνύματα και σχόλια είτε ολόκληρα κείμενα.

Εως πρόσφατα λοιπόν, έστω και δίχως ιδιαίτερο ενθουσιασμό, υποστήριζα την άποψη πως θα μπορούσαμε να μείνουμε στο e-mail (με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και παυλίτσα ανάμεσα). Ομως, έχω πια πειστεί ότι η συχνότητα με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται η συγκεκριμένη λέξη επιβάλλει να βρεθεί κάποιος πιο απλός και «λειτουργικός» τρόπος γραφής της στα ελληνικά. Αλλωστε, έχω την αίσθηση ότι όλους σχεδόν τους επαγγελματίες του χώρου (επιμελητές κειμένων, διορθωτές κ.λπ.), αλλά και τους γραφιάδες γενικότερα, τους έχει απασχολήσει κατά καιρούς το θέμα. Ο πάντα αξιόπιστος και εύστοχος ως προς τις γλωσσικές επισημάνσεις του Γιάννης Χάρης έχει γράψει κατά το παρελθόν σχετικά, ενώ ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν επ' αυτού και όσα αναφέρει ο επαγγελματικά ασχολούμενος με τη μετάφραση Νίκος Σαραντάκος, στο πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο του «Γλώσσα μετ' εμποδίων», που κυκλοφόρησε πριν από μερικούς μήνες από τις «Εκδόσεις του 21ου» -βιβλίο το οποίο, εκτός των άλλων, «βάζει στη θέση τους» με τεκμηριωμένα επιχειρήματα και τους κάθε είδους νεογλωσσαμύντορες.

Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 9, 2011)

Εμένα πάλι το ηλεμήνυμα μια χαρά μού φαίνεται και το χρησιμοποιώ. Το ηλε μπορούμε εύκολα να το κοτσάρουμε σε λέξεις σχετικές με την αλληλογραφία και όχι μόνο ... ηλεταχυδρομώ, ηλεφόρουμ, ηλεφίλος κτλ κτλ κτλ :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Ευκαιρία, λοιπόν, να προσθέσουμε εδώ και τον απαραίτητο σύνδεσμο που θα παραπέμπει στο νήμα *Του ηλεμηνύματος*.


----------

